# Hiker's Body Recovered In White Mountains



## Greg (Jan 16, 2004)

http://www.theunionleader.com/articles_showa.html?article=31764

http://www.boston.com/news/weather/articles/2004/01/16/new_hampshire_continues_to_shiver/

http://www.thewmurchannel.com/news/2770419/detail.html

My thoughts go out to Kenneth's family and friends.

Is there a point where it's reasonable to say it's simply too dangerous to hike, regardless of how well-prepared and experienced one may be?


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't get it. Where's the common sense?  Not everyone needs to prove they are world-class-tough enough to camp in the Whites when it's -60*F with the windchill. This is really unfortunate all the way around. This guy is dead, and I wonder if he left a family behind.  Pretty irresponsible if you ask me.  I feel badly for the search and rescue people who have to do this sort of thing all winter long.  Between this guy and those dopey kids at Killington the other night, maybe people will get a grip and wait until the temps moderate a little...... 

Signed - 

Mr. Curmudgeon....... :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## MtnMagic (Jan 16, 2004)

Kenneth was a Park Ranger. He had plenty of experience, had all the correct equipment, and wanted to spend one night more in the wilderness after hiking the remote (Mt.) Bonds. One more proved too many. I am at a loss as I, as well as many hike in full winter conditions.

http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Newsroom/News_2004/News_2004_Q1/Hiker_Holmes_IDed_011604.htm 
_________________
My heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 16, 2004)

You know - I saw on the Boston news tonight that in fact this guy was a WMNF Ranger. Obviously, the guy had experience, but common sense?  It's too bad.  When it's -60*F windchill, it's time to head home......


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> When it's -60*F windchill, it's time to head home......


This whole thing is unfortunate, but I have to agree. I can understand that some people are drawn to testing the limits, etc., but it was no secret that the weather this week would not only be extreme, but extremely dangerous. CM makes a good point as to whether this guy was married or worse, had any kids that are now without a father. I couldn't imagine putting myself in a situation that may lead to my daughter never seeing me again.  :-?


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Jan 16, 2004)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> I, as well as many hike in full winter conditions.


The Scotts call them simply "full conditions":





> Through out the day, Douglas told us about Scottish mountaineering and what the Scots refer to as "Full Conditions". "Full Conditions" are what happens to a route that is pounded with north atlantic weather of foul proportions...rain, snow, ice. Also about a terrifing thing called verglas...(aka the mountaineering version of freezing rain), and the joys of using turf spikes for pro. Brave dudes those Scots are...



Quoted from: Ice Climbing: WAD Valley, Jasper National Park, Alberta

At my age (66) I obviously stay home and put another log in the wood stove under such conditions.  But I certainly understand those who enjoy them.

I am not commenting about the accient itself, we know far too little at this stage to do so.


----------



## runs247 (Jan 16, 2004)

This is definitely an unfortunate turn of events for him and his family. Being a ranger, I would think he would have saw the dangerous conditions and scooted for home.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd be more interested to get more details.  I read he had a below zero bag was that a -5?  Way too light for conditions, unsure a -20 would have been much better?  As I read it, they spotted him via the copter so was he on S. Twin above treeline?  

In a -5 he may have awoken quite hypothermic, how far from his camp did he get?   

I don't think we will get all the details, I look forward to seeing the reprt, Mo, is that one of your responibilities for Appalachia?

My thoughts & prayers go out to Kenneth's family.

What happened on Killington?


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 19, 2004)

[quote="

What happened on Killington?[/quote]

Last week a couple of 18/19 year old guys skied off the backside of Killington peak and spent a night trying to walk out when it was about -25*F and -50*F windchill.  One kid made it out to a nearby house and the search & rescue people found the other kid a couple hours later, but by then he had been outside for almost 24 hours.  Not a good situation, but they lived to tell the story......


----------



## SilentCal (Jan 19, 2004)

My heart goes out to this man's family.    He was doing what he loved to do.  Yes,  I think he made a bad judgement but we have to ask ourselves how many times do we make bad judgements and are lucky enough to walk away.  Kenneth's death should be a reminder and lesson to us all that the outdoors is someplace to take seriously and realize the limits of our abilities.


----------



## Mike P. (Jan 22, 2004)

I wonder if they skiied down the AT?  It runs up one side, comes near the top & then heads south.  When I hiked to the top of Killington from Route 4 we missed the spur trail to the top & when we started down the AT was only about 20 or 30 feet through the trees from a ski slope so we bushwhacked (almost literally, one bush  )  and then walked up the ski slope.

It wouldn't be too hard to imagine the kids thinking they had found a narrow glade run & headed down the AT.

(Okay so I'm optimistic that they just were not goofing off.)


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 22, 2004)

As we know, he made a phone call from the woods to a friend. That friend has posted his side of the story on Views From the Top. I can't directly link to it, but go to the Forums, the Q&A forum, pick "Tragic News in NH", and read the posting by Hikerfast near the bottom of page 1.

I had to take a silent moment afterward.

The obituary is here


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's the VFTT thread:

http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/forums/showthread.php3?s=&threadid=1522&pagenumber=1

Turns out this guy had *five* kids.  :-? Hikerfast's post was extremely sad, but I still feel it's pretty irresponsible for a father of five to head out in those conditions. Be careful out there!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow.

Now you know why I ask tons of  questions about details on hiking winter... Every time I plan a hike, one of my stated goals is not to become a newapaper story the next day.

Prayers going up...

-T


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 23, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Here's the VFTT thread:
> 
> http://www.viewsfromthetop.com/forums/showthread.php3?s=&threadid=1522&pagenumber=1
> 
> Turns out this guy had *five* kids.  :-? Hikerfast's post was extremely sad, but I still feel it's pretty irresponsible for a father of five to head out in those conditions. Be careful out there!



Unreal - 5 kids.  HikerFast's post on VFTT is a difficult read, no doubt.  

Can we all just agree that it's perfectly OK to test one's limits, but it's also important to factor in the conditions?  There was another recent thread on VFTT which asked whether the AMC White Mountian Guide is *really* accurate in the many, many instances where it strongly suggests exiting the mountains any time adverse conditions occur.  The respondents on VFTT went out of their way to stress how accurate the descriptions are, and how everyone, especially newcomers, should pay close attention to the trail descriptions, recommendations, etc.  As a casual summer hiker, I have read all of the trail descriptions in the guidebook to make sure I knew what I was getting into before heading out from the trailhead.  These guys know what they are talking about.  I recommend it to anyone on this board as an indispensable source of info and good advice.....


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2004)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> There was another recent thread on VFTT which asked whether the AMC White Mountian Guide is *really* accurate in the many, many instances where it strongly suggests exiting the mountains any time adverse conditions occur.  The respondents on VFTT went out of their way to stress how accurate the descriptions are, and how everyone, especially newcomers, should pay close attention to the trail descriptions, recommendations, etc.  As a casual summer hiker, I have read all of the trail descriptions in the guidebook to make sure I knew what I was getting into before heading out from the trailhead.  These guys know what they are talking about.  I recommend it to anyone on this board as an indispensable source of info and good advice.....


FYI - the AMC WMG is available on our *Hiking section*. It truly is the White Mountain Hiker's Bible and, while a bit conservative on hiking times, it's extremely informative and useful. Once you get out a few times you'll be able to figure out your hiking time/book time conversion factor.

One thing bugging me in the VFTT post is where Hikerfast mentions Kenneth "said it was a little colder than he expected". Obviously he must have had some expectation of the extreme conditions beforehand, and he still decided to risk it...


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 23, 2004)

The thing is, we all push ourselves - we all try new trips, go further, go in worse conditions. Under better circumstances we consider it just being more experienced. We do not limit ourselves to clear, 75-degree days: we hike in the rain, the clouds, the snow, and the cold.

The same weekend that Ken was out, I was in the Adirondacks. Throughout the weekend, many of us hiked all across the range. I joined a group that hiked to Street and Nye. The summits were sheltered but the wind came through in spots. The air temperature was colder than -20F (estimated at -25F). Had Ken's tragedy not struck, our experiences would have been considered enjoying hard-core winter hiking. They would have been discussed without fear and in many circles not only without criticism but with pride. I even left the group at the col and summitted the closer Nye alone while they went off to the further Street (which I skipped). And many didn't gave camping in -12F a second thought.

This is what hikers of any season do - we put ourselves at risk with every step. We take chances, revel in the views and experiences we gain, and hope that we don't slip on that rock, twist an ankle, or otherwise incur injury. And every time we overcome an obstacle, we add it to our experience and look to assault the next greater obstacle.

I do fault Ken for going alone on this trip. Although cell phone contact was a good thing to have, in the case of the disorientation and poor judgement of hypothermia, it was no help. Once his core temperature had dropped, his decision-making ability failed him. Had he had a partner who could recognize that, a quick bivy and a lit stove could have saved his life.

But I will not fault him for hiking in this weather. Many of us hiked last weekend, and enjoyed and reveled in the cold. It would be duplicitous of me to criticize what I myself did, and know I will do again.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jan 26, 2004)

For many days my mind searched for the words.  MichaelJ spoke my thoughts effortlessly in all 5 of the above paragraphs. Heck, I do more hiking in the winter than in the summer. Then there's skiing, shoeing, skating just outside my dooryard. So why not?! It is extremely difficult to live here looking at scores of mtns everyday and not have the desire to hike every one of them, regardless of the cold, or the bugs, over and over again.

It was -30 last night, that's minus 30 degrees below zero. Two weeks ago it was -35 below. Little children skated in the many outdoor skating rings all over NH North Country. They were a little cold like all of us. But I heard them laughing, having enjoyment like we were, in the cold, happiness right to ones soul! Others choose tv and movies. I love the outdoors in all seasons!

I soloed Owl's Head on a Monday in winter cold and icy conditions because all of my hiking buddies had to work and i *just had* to complete them all. ONly one left. In retrospect, it was colder than I thought. I even hopped on rip rap (boulders) to cross brooks. Stepped on what I thought was wet rock only to discover way to late it was coated with ice. Lost my balance and hopelessly fell in the frigid water. It was most possible my backwards fall could have hit my head on all those rocks, I could have died, and I new that days before in the planning stages, and I still went solo. The plunge in the roaring brook caused me to be soaked -- but not cold in the 20 something degree temperature. If I had many children I would have done it, and would still do it again, solo or not. The icey conditions on the Slide Trail were seriously dangerous. Yet after all those other mtns and this one last one left to do, I continued onward.

I went hiking twice this weekend. It was way below zero. Even the love of my life, Sky went hiking with me on Sunday. Easily we could say it was colder than expected. She was colder than I think she'll admit. But we did it successfully and we'll do it again!
__________________
We enjoyed it completely.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2004)

I wasn't going to reply again to this thread, but I think I need to clarify a few things. I certainly respect those with the knowledge, experience, and drive to hike the Whites in the winter. If I was closer to the WMNF and had any spare time during the winter, I probably would hike in the winter too. In fact, I would like to get into more winter hiking and snowshoeing and plan to do some hikes this winter in Northwest Connecticut. I respect the White Mountains and people's love for them so much that I in part started a Website dedicated to the area, i.e. the Northeast.

However, I still feel it's somewhat irresponsible to solo hike/camp during the coldest weather we've seen in years. But hey, if you're a single guy or gal and have the experience, have at it. But throw a family into the mix and you're getting into extremely irresponsible territory (IMO). We're talking about five kids that no longer have a dad because he felt the lure of the mountains was too much to resist. Those kids will now no longer know what it's like to go hiking with their dad again.

Now, I'm going to make some assumptions here and some of these comments may seem a bit crass, but what now if those kids were relying on Kenneth financially? What if he doesn't have a life insurance policy that will keep that family going? Will an insurance company even pay?

For those of you with kids, you know what I'm talking about. There are more important things in life than fulfilling the need for a mountain fix. It's pretty selfish considering the situation. I'm certainly not saying it's irresponsible to hike in the winter, but with temps like we saw during this incident, I think it would've made much more sense for Kenneth to wait until things moderated a bit.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jan 26, 2004)

If those could see what we see, hike every day, and have the real *hiking bug*, they would hike too. Rich, poor, dependent, insurance/none, ya thiddy ya.

That's like saying any mother or father went on ski adventure, hit a tree, and died. What's the family to do, was he/she  irresponsible?! I went on a jet, it was hijacked, and we crashed. Irresponsible? No way, I call it fate!


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2004)

Each situation is different, Magic. It doesn't make sense to generalize here. There are different degrees of inherent risk to mountain "sports" and at some point, it's time to make a responsible decision. Take the yellow warning signs at treeline that urge you to turn back at the first sign of bad weather. Do you ignore those in favor of the summit if the weather looks bad? It's about evaluating the situation and acting accordingly.

I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree here...


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 27, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Take the yellow warning signs at treeline that urge you to turn back at the first sign of bad weather. Do you ignore those in favor of the summit if the weather looks bad? It's about evaluating the situation and acting accordingly.



Yes Greg, some ignore them and some just don't know how to evaluate themselves in a given situation.  I've always gone by this rule of thumb:  If you think you're in trouble, it's already too late.  The trick is to get out while you're still able to make that decision.  If you find yourself saying "Just a little further, if I can just make the summit I'll be all set." you probably should be calling it quits because you still have to get down safely.

I don't fault Ken for hiking in the extreme cold.  It is risky, but we all take risks.  I take the risk of getting run over by a dump truck or bucket loader every day I'm at work (I work at an asphalt plant), but I still go to work.  Statistically we have a greater chance of getting killed on our way *to* the mountains than we do *in* the mountains.  However, I think he left himself in too remote an area on Mt. Bond with no realistic bail-out in conditions where minutes, not hours, can decide your fate.  I think even if he had a friend or two with him it may not have done much good.  The distance to shelter was still too far and we probably would be talking about multiple victims instead of one.  In those conditions frostbite on exposed fingers can happen in seconds and it's my guess that Ken was getting cold trying to get over the ridge but did not want to waste precious minutes and risk rendering his hands useless in an attempt to get warmer clothes on.  Was it irresponsible considering he had five kids?  Maybe, but a void is still left in someone's heart when a single 25 year old dies.  Ken was doing something that fullfilled him, and I think that when a man is happy it makes him a better father, husband, and person than someone who feels trapped and unsatisfied with life.  Sure they may be angry at him for leaving us so soon, but in time they will likely come to realize he lived his life the way he wanted to and he left this earth with few regrets.

We only get one shot and time waits for no man, so we must spend each day wisely.  Just my $0.02

See you on that eternal trail in the sky Ken!

Smitty


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2004)

I get both your and Magic's points, Smitty. But there are different degrees of risk. Is skiing risky? Sure, it's pretty risky. Is driving to work or boarding a plane risky? I guess so. Probably risky. However, I think putting oneself in one of the most isolated areas in the Whites, by yourself, and during the coldest weather seen in years is a hell of a lot more risky than any of that. I don't think Ken would have been any less happier as a man, a husband, or a father had he waited until things moderated a bit.

With that said, perhaps the outcome could've been the same had he waited until it was warmer. I suppose if it's time to go, it's time to go. I also shouldn't fault Ken for going and I certainly don't think he deserved what happened, but for me, I would've erred on the side of caution. I suppose as a new father, my views on things have changed. My daughter just turned one year old and for me, something as risky as a winter overnight like that is not something I would consider doing.


----------



## Max (Jan 27, 2004)

There's always a lot of speculation when someone pushes the limits and doesn't succeed.  A lot of the little things we do while on an overnight trip can be tremendously magnified in extreme cold and wind:

1.  You start off on a 2 day trip.  It's cold but you've been doing this for years in temps down to zero degrees, maybe even 5 or 10 below.  This time you spend a night in the tent in temps below -25 degrees.  You're 10 miles from the nearest road.  Despite your equipment, you lie in the bag shivering, waiting for morning so you can get moving and get out of the woods.
2.  Morning comes.  Even though you are cold in the sleeping bag, you now have to get out, put on boots that may or may not be frozen from the sweat of the previous day's hike.  It's so damn cold that you can't even change to dry clothes, you're still in yesterdays gear, only slightly damp as it didn't dry completely last night, even though you slept in it.
3.  At these temps and with every chore needing to be done with a full set of mittens and overmits, lighting a stove, getting out the cooking gear, boiling water, opening food packages, cooking and eating the meal is just too much, you're shivering so badly you can barely tie your boots.
4.  You open the door to the tent and despite how cold it is inside, the 20 degree difference outside hits you like a sledge hammer.  Tasks like zipping up your wind shell take 5 times as long as normal.  And you still have to take down the tent, pack it into some semblance of a bundle that will fit on the pack, organize the poles, deflate and roll up the thermarest, pack away the sleeping bag.  And you still have to do all this with full mits and overmits on.  You still have not eaten anything.  In fact you can't even have a drink because the water in your bottle is frozen...you forgot to put it in the bag at night.  Your only source of liquid is to boil it, but lighting the stove now and melting snow is impossible.  Your only chance is to get out of the woods as fast as possible.
5.  You're shivering lots harder now, you hope that by hiking you will start to warm up.  By the time everything is packed and you're ready to go, you are shivering uncontrollably.
6.  You start hiking out, not the way you came, but by another route because you believe it's the quickest way to the road.  You leave your snowshoes on your pack because it was so difficult to strap them on with your full mittens, and the bindings were caked with ice from yesterday's hike.  You tried taking the mittens off to make it easier, but after 15 seconds the skin on your hands started to flash freeze.  You swear, you start getting anxious, it wasn't supposed to be this hard, you've done all these things before, just not in -35 degree temps with the wind blowing 20 mph or more.
7.  You travel 30 minutes from your campsite, you've covered barely 1/2 mile, as every other step you sink into your thigh in the drifted snow.  No one has been here to pack out the trail.  Another 30 minutes go by, a quarter mile more covered.  Your energy and fluid levels are dangerously low, dehydration and hunger from not eating or drinking in over 12 hours make every step seem like torture.  You can't believe you aren't getting any warmer.
8.  In desperation you begin to jettison things, taking off your pack, dumping your tent, sleeping bag, snowshoes, all extra gear in a last attempt to lighten the load and make things easier.  Another half hour, another 1/8 of a mile.  You stagger off trail more often, you're uncoordinated, each time sinking into spruce traps that become more and more difficult to get out of.
9.  Tears come to your eyes which freezes your eyelids so it's nearly impossible to see.  You think of your family, loved ones, cursing yourself for doing this stupid trip.  You'd give anything if the road were only 5 minutes up the trail.  but it's still 8-1/2 more miles over 2 more summits and 5 brook crossings.  What are your chances?
10.  In desperation you lie down and curl up into a fetal position, trying to find some bit of warmth to protect your vital organs.  You realize suddenly it's too late.  But it's been too late all day, you just didn't see it coming.  You thought you could beat it.  You lie there screaming at the freaking wind, it is sucking the life out of your body and the determination out of your mind.  You know it's over but you wish it didn't take so damn long to end.

Think before you go out in dangerous conditions, think what you are leaving behind, about those that depend on you to come home again.  The mountain will always be there.  If you must throw some extreme risks into the mix, have a safety factor built in, a no-fail bail out point, extra companions, water and food that can be relied upon NO MATTER WHAT.  Be fastidious about keeping your equipment in top notch condition, things like snowshoe bindings that can be manipulated with full mittens on, change to dry clothing immediately after you stop hiking for the day.  Be an expert in packing and repacking, keep high energy foods in the bag with you, eat and drink something before you get out of the bag in the morning.  Have a plan and stick to it.  And realize what can happen when you don't.

Keep it safe out there!

Max


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow, Max. That was truly haunting...almost like you've experienced it before. Your post really solidifies why I wouldn't have taken the risk Kenneth did.


----------



## RJ (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Max. I have been following this story on all three boards and yours is by far the most accurate and graphic description of what probably happened to Ken than all the other accounts, even the ones from his ranger friends. I’m sure it was difficult for them to imagine how their friend died, so putting it to words was probably too painful for them to express. I have been in a few situations where I was cold to the bone, but never trapped within a wilderness area with no help in sight. I can only imagine the horror of his last hours/minutes.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 27, 2004)

After that re-creation from Max, does anyone really need any more convincing.......???


----------



## pepsi (Jan 27, 2004)

Max, Thank you.  I read that post three times. It even made me come out of lurkdom and find my password. Greg has the word, "haunting".


----------



## smitty77 (Jan 29, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Wow, Max. That was truly haunting...almost like you've experienced it before. Your post really solidifies why I wouldn't have taken the risk Kenneth did.



Yeah Greg, he has some stories after 30 plus years of backpacking.  Even when I didn't go with him, he always erred on the side of caution so that he could come home to a wife and two boys Sunday night.

Please don't get the wrong idea about my post, as I share your sentiments about having a family that needs me and there are many things I would not even attempt now that I am the only breadwinner in the house.  That being said I was just trying to shed some light on why he may have gone out in such conditions.  It's the only reason I can think of that causes Ken and countless others to push the limits of human endurance.  I guess they see it as a calling, something that gives their life purpose, or something that makes them stand out from everyone else.  Many others, myself included, don't share the same "urge" to conquer.

Of course, it could be as simple as underestimating just how cold it was going to get and what happens to you and everything around you when it is that cold.  They say your spit will freeze before it hits the ground when it is -30.  I don't want to personally find out.

Smitty


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey there Smitty,
Thank you for all your posts. 
And I mean all of them!
_______________
Thank You, new friend!


----------

